# Use of Radios while hunting.



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I started a new thread so you guy's can keep it out of the pictures thread.
Carry on o-||


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

They are legal to use in Utah. I guess that just about sums it up.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

bwhntr said:


> They are legal to use in Utah. I guess that just about sums it up.


+1


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

klbzdad said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > They are legal to use in Utah. I guess that just about sums it up.
> ...


I'm glad to hear that! I'd sure hate to miss Glenn Beck and Rush every morning! Oh! I mean "Ol'-what's-her-name and TOMMY in the Morning" on STAR 98 FM!


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

Cell phones too: including texting, IMing, chatting, heytelling, and calling are legal. You can even use Facebook. As long as no airplanes or helicopters are involved.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Who's Glenn Beck?

Does he shoot a recurve or a compound?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

don't leave home with out them


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

torowy said:


> don't leave home with out them


+1


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

elkfromabove said:


> klbzdad said:
> 
> 
> > bwhntr said:
> ...


I hear that Tommy guy is kind of a pain in the rear. And Glenn Beck? Isn't he the guy with great ideas but cries WAY too much?
:O•-:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> torowy said:
> 
> 
> > don't leave home with out them
> ...


+2. I don't know what the original discussion was, but presumably about fair chase. Maybe I am not using mine correctly, but we primarily use them for safety as much as anything keeping everybody together. The deer still seem to get away and my hunting partners are still missing shots as much as they ever have even with the evil devices.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Who's Glenn Beck?
> 
> Does he shoot a recurve or a compound?


I'm not sure which he uses because I only hear him on the radio, but I do know he flings a lot of arrows and darts! <<--O/


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

2 way radios are not used as much anymore on most units ...

Now days, everyone just uses their cell phones.

Texting is very quite,, & very efficient!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I have never used my radio to spot and move hunters into possition. not that i probably would not can't say never came up. but I do use it a lot to keep track of the boys and my dad. when a shot sounds out its nice to see if its one of us. also we have GPS on our radios so we can help drag once we update if needed. I love them 1000 % and worry a littl more about my boys if I did not have them


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

All this electronic technology relating to hunting is coming way too fast for me. With trail cams that you can monitor from your computer or hand-held device, GPS units that show 3-D maps, "Phones" that nobody ever needs to talk on, red dot scopes and laser range finders, hunting is now a sport that depends on your electronic skills, not your outdoorsmanship. I worry that at some point, we're going to be the cause of our own demise. 

I would hope that the military allows the DWR to use their heat seeking satellite technology to count all the herds, animal by animal, but Heaven help the herds if the general public has access as they now do with GPS. IMHO, that would be the point mentioned above!

And yes, I do use some of those electronic things (2 trail cams without signalling capabilities, a laser range finder, a simple 2-D GPS, a cell phone that only has voice capabilities, and a 2-D computer topo map program that prints maps only on paper), but I'm thinking of going into rehab!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> 2 way radios are not used as much anymore on most units ...
> 
> Now days, everyone just uses their cell phones.
> 
> Texting is very quite,, & very efficient!


I've enjoyed hunting where I don't get cell phone coverage. The occasional SPOT "ok" message to my wife is all I need to connect with the outside world when in the mountains.

But then, there is the occasional trip to the extended Wasnatch where I can basically run my business from the phone. Each location has it's benefits I suppose.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been on too many trips where the GPS was just flat out wrong. I always have a paper map with me, no matter where I go. Electronics are good. And I love them. But none will substitute for knowing how to read a quad map.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I've been on too many trips where the GPS was just flat out wrong. I always have a paper map with me, no matter where I go. Electronics are good. And I love them. But none will substitute for knowing how to read a quad map.


Amen Gary!

It's called woodsmanship folks! :mrgreen:


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Even with all the technology in the military, they still focus and train on the basics; map reading, using a compass, and pace count. They realize there will be a time technology fails, that is can't always be depended on. In hunting, there will be a time your technological devices will fail. Like Gary pointed out, his GPS has failed. I have heard of people getting false readings on range finders, costing them a chance to harvest the animal. Four wheelers will break, batteries die, scopes fog up, cams on a compound bow will be misaligned; the less dependent on technology your are, the less affected you are when it fails.


----------

